# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  بلغ السيل الزُبى يا مريخاب ...يا نحن يا المخرف

## أبو النجوم

**التافه المخرف ابوشعيرات دا وقف اجراءات ضم ثلاثي المريخ
*وقف استخراج بطاقة مؤقتة للعقرب
*مُصِر على استمرار سودازفت رئيس لتدمير ما بقي من المريخ
يا مريخاب
نكون او لا نكون مع هذا اللص الفاسد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الى الجحيم ياشداد

*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*ربنا ينتقم منك يا شداد
                        	*

----------

